# crazy idea



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

So there are a few people on youtube that I follow for reefing and one of them had me thinking. What if I do an interactive reef? The general population would have the last say on where everything goes and what goes inside of the tank. 

I was thinking of a nano tank?


----------



## gtafragger (Jul 27, 2012)

It's up to you but if you don't already have a lot of true subs(that like your stuff) then it really is pointless. If you want to build your youtube then don't start with that. Start with reviews of tank equipment and such. If you want help on it post pictures(not vids) to new york steelo's facebook and he'll help


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

what do you mean by interactive reef?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Like this Greg:



altcharacter said:


> I was thinking of a nano tank?


Don't waste your money on a small tank, you'll just go bigger in 6 months....



altcharacter said:


> what goes inside of the tank.


You should put in pulsing xenia + green star polyps, bastard 6 line wrasse and a yellow tailed bastard damsel.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

I think it's a great idea. But go with a big setup so there's more points of interest and more decisions to make.

...or maybe an MMA tank and have weekly battles...6-line wrasse vs volitans.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

rickcasa said:


> ...or maybe an MMA tank and have weekly battles...6-line wrasse vs volitans.


You mean you like Crustacean Wars?






Kinda makes me a little uncomfortable watching but A shrimp's gotta eat...


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Nano tank would be great but be sure you set polls for each week which will eliminate people from requesting outrageous items. For example… each week set a poll to state what item to add to the tank. That way it implements a voting system as well as you can do a videography of the tank.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

sig said:


> what do you mean by interactive reef?


I think he wanted to make a zero edge tank! 

http://www.marineaquariumsa.com/showthread.php?t=11227


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

exactly what I wanted to hear! Already it's becoming interactive with everyone giving their ideas on what to do and what livestock should go in.

It'll have to be a nano tank due to limited size.

This post will be updated soon!!


----------

